
Build vs. buy: patterns and antipatterns - jon_dahl
https://mux.com/blog/build-or-buy-patterns/
======
praveenkannan
Nice write up! I would add another dimension to when you build on your own. If
your business requires customization.Eg. build your own CDN with custom
transport protocol(just came up with something)

------
mmcclure
A prime example of this that I've personally run into is operations tooling.
How many times has logging infrastructure been built from the ground up? I can
think of a company (which are pretty great, to be fair), whose core business
failed but ended up spinning out their logging infrastructure as a standalone
product. The logging product is actually really good, but it begs the question
if their focus on building logging infra distracted from their core business.

